# Whats the meaning of this fad??



## FarmboyBill

I saw an older guy obviously cleaned up to be going somewhere. BUT, he had one pant leg down to the heel of his boot with no creases, and the other sloppily stuffed into the top. I asked around a couple times and was told by older people that they seen it too but don't know what it means. He was just across the pumps from me, so I saw him closely, and could have easily asked him, but figuring it was something I wouldn't want to know about face to face, I didn't ask.


----------



## summerdaze

I've seen younger guys in sweats do that, where they just push one pant leg up, and have the other one down. Also, wearing bib overalls, have one side of bib undone and dangling. The one I'm REALLY trying to figure out, is why some guys like to wear their pants with their whole rear end sticking out. The pants are just UNDER their butt cheeks. I have seen them grab the waist of their pants in front to keep them up, and I've even seen them walk with their legs very wide apart to keep them up, and it looks ridiculous to me. Reminds me of a toddler with a sagging dirty diaper on!


----------



## newfieannie

oh that looks awful! I often wondered if sometime they did fall down around their feet.I use to see that quite often around here. haven't seen it lately. maybe the fad died out.

I was out in the yard today and while I was working I noticed I had one pant leg in my rubber boot and the other one out but that was because one must have slipped out. I've never see it done on purpose. ~Georgia


----------



## Shrek

The one pant leg in the boot thing has come and gone through many eras of the mid to late 20th century. Its actually a result of men wearing slacks or uniform pants with mid height legging western boots and climbing into a vehicle driver seat as often the right pant leg would shinny up the boot as the driver got into the car or truck.

Up to the mid 1980s it was quite common around here to see deputy sheriffs with one boot tucked trouser leg as mid height legging western dress boots and uniform slacks were common issue.


----------



## dizzy

I've seen things like that on people who ride bicycles a lot. It was to keep the pant leg from getting caught in the chain.


----------



## Oxankle

I've been around a while and seen it from childhood. Cattlemen often tucked in the pants to keep them clean when they worked on the ground. When riding without chaps the pants-in-boot let the boot take the rose whipping instead of tearing up the pants. When they wore good boots to church they pulled the pants legs down to the ankle. 

Shrek's point is well taken as well. Even today I wear boots that catch my pants if I take a high step. Unless I'm wearing boot jeans with flared legs I have to carefully pull the bottom of the pants leg over the boot to get it down.

When young fellows wear ostrich or alligator boots that cost $400 or more they like to show them off--that accounts for some of the one-leg-high stuff too.


----------



## FarmboyBill

yes to all of your observations, BUTT

This was an older man round my age
His one pant let was not creased a bit by having been stuffed in his boot to match the one which was
He definatly did not look like he had been a bicycle rider, OR was going to be one.
The pant leg stuffed in was just that, shoved into the boot top, Not particulry forced down into the boot any distance.
Were it me, I would have grabbed the excess of the pant leg, folded it against the pant-leg, and THEN put it more easily into the boot top likely putting it lower into the boot, and making it look nicer in the doing.


----------



## Shrek

Maybe he just wanted to like Andy Griffith.

In practically every episode of TAGS he always had one pant leg boot hung. :shrug:


----------



## Oxankle

Bill; it could be accidental. I wear boots almost all the time. If I take a high step into my truck a pants leg will sometimes catch and not come down. There are times when I look down and see both pants legs hung on the boots, like a high-water mark.


----------



## Marshloft

Get a pair of these if you're gonna have your pantleg inside your boot.









The ones I saw at the local boot store had a white/clear sole with *"Rebel"*
in red. Pretty cool. I couldn't find my size tho.


----------



## WhyNot

Young urban people today...left leg up means they are selling and right leg pushed up means they are buying...usually drugs.

The sagging pants originated in prison. It meant that the person was ready for sex. On the outside convicted felons then used it to indicate they were....convicted felons (cred). And then you have kids that do it because they think it's cool or people will view them as tough on the streets.


----------



## FarmboyBill

The jeans down over the butt was a fad in the 50s. I worked with a couple older guys who wore them still that way in the 60s/70s


----------



## FarmboyBill

Seems like, if one was obvious enough to more or less tell people he was doing either with drugs, hed be a hit with an undercover cop


----------



## Bret

I often have one up when going to the truck. I step on a tire and rearrange. When I come home from the farm, tired and sweaty, my pants jeans are falling down because I'm dog tired, dehydrated, have not made a new belt hole, and my summer weight leaves nothing to hang a belt over anyway. No meanings.


----------



## Bret

Too late to edit. I should have said mine has no meaning. Just waiting for a tire. I must be evolving from the canines.


----------



## whiterock

sounds like he needs longer pants or taller boots


----------

